# video-stream: bild bleibt stehen, ton läuft weiter



## wesleypipes1299 (23. März 2010)

hallo liebe user,

mein problem sieht folgendermaßen aus:

ich schaue einen stream eines beliebigen anbieters(buffed-show, youtube etc), das natürlich im vollbild, schon passierts. das bild friert ein und der ton läuft im hintergrund weiter. ich hatte damit vorher nie probleme. habe nichts neues installiert, die üblichen verdächtigen befragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 graka treiber aktualisiert, suche genutzt usw... google konnte mir da jetzt auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen. ich nutze winxp, geforce 8600gts. falls ihr andere komponenten wissen wollt, gebt mir ne meldung diesbezüglich.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.

mfg


----------



## Niranda (23. März 2010)

installier mal den flashplayer neu bzw aktuallisier diesen.
Flash ist sowieso der letzte dreck... mach dir nichts draus ^^


----------



## wesleypipes1299 (24. März 2010)

obwohl ich flashplayer und co versuche, aktuell zu halten, hab ich es noch mal versucht damit... war leider auch nicht die lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muehe (24. März 2010)

welches Betriebsystem nutzt du denn ?


----------



## wesleypipes1299 (24. März 2010)

wie bereits oben erwähnt, nutze ich winxp.


----------



## wesleypipes1299 (28. März 2010)

hat denn niemand eine idee um mir hier weiter zu helfen?


/push


----------



## wesleypipes1299 (19. Mai 2010)

hm.. scheint niemand was beitragen zu wollen/können... schade, problem besteht weiterhin


----------



## Resch (19. Mai 2010)

Hab mal gehört der videoaccelerator könnte da evtl helfen.

http://go.raidrush.w...ccelerator.com/

Dann hab ich noch das gefunden:



> Nach Deinstallation von "Adobe flash player (10) 1.020" und Installation von "Version 9.0.124" zeigt sich dieses Problem nicht mehr (Download Link s.u.). Nun stoppt das Flash-Video im Vollbild Modus nicht mehr nach kurzer Zeit, sondern wechselt dafür zurück in den Fenster Modus (von alleine). Offenbar hängt dieses Verhalten mit einer bestimmten Filterregel meiner Firewall zusammen (einem Verbot). Hebe ich diese restriktive Filterregel auf (Erlaubnis erteilen), bleibt der Vollbildmodus erhalten. Die restriktive Regel lautete:
> - (Application) c:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
> - darf keine (Verbot)
> - eingehenden (incoming)
> ...



oder das:



> Im Flashplayerbild (1:1 oder Vollbild):
> > Rechtsklick > Einstellungen > Anzeige
> [v] Harwarebeschleunigung > [ ] ... (deaktivieren)


----------



## wesleypipes1299 (24. Mai 2010)

ah ok, werds mal probieren und dann mal bei gelegenheit rückmeldung geben. vielen dank soweit.


----------



## wesleypipes1299 (29. Mai 2010)

die geschichte mit dem deaktivieren der hardware beschleunigung scheint zu funktionieren. viele dank dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bisher kam der fehler nicht wieder...

mfg


----------

